# Adjustment button for EK43



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I just received the new button for the EK.

Looks better than the plastic one.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I like it! where did you get it from?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:


> I like it! where did you get it from?


Meccano set??


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

He did it on a work bench, is turning lathe the correct name for it?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

onluxtex said:


> He did it on a work bench, is turning lathe the correct name for it?


Fantastic craftsmanship. Would he make more?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Fantastic craftsmanship. Would he make more?


I was 1st, get in line, nothing to see here, move along, move along


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Fantastic craftsmanship. Would he make more?


yes he will. Please contact me by PM.

Thanks Ronald


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

does it not have a pointy bit pointing at the numbers on the dial?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

looks in the 2nd photo to me that it has a mark on the knob itself rather than a separate point.

not ideal, especially with the 3FE dial.

would be great if we could have 1 added


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

it is like thi


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I know someone who could probably CNC these so could include a pointer and I did previously think about asking him depending on likely demand but then thought nice as they are (and they could also be blasted/anodised if desired), it's a lot of effort and money just for a bit of tactility.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But we love nice shiny things


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

mmm shiny


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Phobic said:


> mmm shiny


I polished my a bit with Never Dull.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> But we love nice shiny things


Yes and I can be a sucker for such things but am trying to be sensible for once.

The last CNC project I embarked on ended up with excellent results but very expensive in terms of time and cost as by the time it was completed demand for the items had waned so the idea of making and selling several more didn't work out.

If I knew in advance that x could be sold and that was enough to make it viable I might put it to him but to be honest I have more important things going on at present. They are very nice though.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

dan1502 said:


> Yes and I can be a sucker for such things but am trying to be sensible for once.





> Ambient Vesuvius, Probat EK43 & Feldgind


...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Here you go. Not coffee but some CNC porn.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm seeing p/f tamping stands . . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm seeing p/f tamping stands . . .


Good idea, I need one too


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

how much for one ?


----------

